# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ-ΑΠΟΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ

## trinity0

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα.Εδω και 9 χρονια με βασανιζε κατι που δεν ηξερα οτι εχει ονομασια,δεν ηξερα καν οτι υπαρχει σαν ορος...νομιζα οτι το ζουσα μονο εγω και οσες φορες κι αν προσπαθησα να το εξηγησω στους γυρω μου δεν με καταλαβαινε κανεις.Ολα ξεκινησαν στα 12 μου χρονια περιπου,οταν περπατουσα στο δρομο και ξαφνικα εχασα καθε αισθηση του εαυτου μου,ενιωθα το σωμα μου να ειναι αλλου,το μυαλο μου αλλου και σαν να μην υπαρχει επικοινωνια αναμεσα σε αυτα τα 2.Ενω νοητικα καταλαβαινα τι κανω,τι γινεται,το σωμα μου δεν επικοινωνουσε,σαν να μην υπακουγε στις εντολες.Ελεγα χαρακτηριστικα τοτε στους φιλους μου και στους γονεις μου οτι ''νιωθω σαν να μην υπαρχω'' και ολοι με κοιτουσαν περιεργα.Πηγα σε παιδοψυχολογο,δεν με βοηθησε καθολου,μου εδωσε βαλεριανες σε χαπακια και αυτο ηταν ολο.Οι βαλεριανες δεν με ηρεμησαν ποτε κ ετσι σταματησα να τις παιρνω.Τα χρονια περασαν και ολο αυτο το διατημα μπορουσα να το κοντρολαρω το θεματακι μου,σκεπτομενη οτι ειναι απο το αγχος μου,προσπαθουσα να σκεφτομαι ομορφα πραγματα,να ελεγχω τις αναπνοες μου κλπ κλπ.Μια μερα λοιπον,πριν απο εναν μηνα περιπου,επαθα κριση πανικου στο μετρο.Και απο εκεινη τη μερα παλευω να ηρεμησω απο το αγχος μου αλλα ματαια..ξεκινησαν παλι οι διαταραχες αποπροσωποποιησης,οσο κι αν ελεγχω τις αναπνοες μου,ηρεμει η κριση πανικου,αλλα αυτο το απαισιο συναισθημα δεν φευγει ποτε!Υπαρχει καποιος που να το εχει παθει αυτο για συνεχομενο διαστημα?..κι αν ναι τι εκανε σε αυτη τη περιπτωση?

----------


## betelgeuse

Τρινιτυ , ειχα αποπροσωποποιηση και αποπραγματοποιηση για ενα χρονο συνεχομενα .
Σε εμενα εμφανιστηκαν τα συμπτωματα οταν επαθα σοβαρη καταθλιψη και εφυγαν οταν περασε η καταθλιψη .
Κατα τα αλα , αποπραγματοποιηση ειχα παντα μαζι με τις κρισεις πανικου , αλλα μονο για οσο διαρκουσε η κριση. Τωρα εχω μονο οταν ειμαι σε μερη οπου παλιοτερα θα παθαινα κριση πανικου (μερη με πολυ κοσμο κλπ ) , αλλα και παλι δεν διαρκει πολυ.

Απο το μηνυμα σου δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν σε παρακολουθει καποιος ειδικος ή αν πηγες μονο μια φορα. Πιστευω πως θα επρεπε να σε παρακολουθει καποιος ψυχιατρος και ισως και μερικες συνεδριες με ψυχολογο να σου εκαναν καλο.
Παντως σου αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια που αντεχεις τοσο καιρο , εγω δεν νομιζω οτι θα το αντεχα.

----------


## trinity0

Πρωτα απ'ολα σε ευχαριστω πολυ που εκανες τον κοπο να μου απαντησεις..Πηγαινα σε παιδοψυχολογο στα 12 μου,τοτε που εμφανιστηκε και για 1η φορα,καθως ημουν πολυ φοβισμενη.Μετα απο λιγους μηνες σταματησα να πηγαινω.Μετα αποπειραθηκα να παω σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος και αυτος βαλεριανα μου εδωσε.Απο τοτε δεν εχω ξαναπαει σε καποιον ειδικο.Σκεφτηκα πολυ σοβαρα να παω να κανω συνεδριες και εψαξα για την ''γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη ψυχοθεραπεια'' -αν το λεω σωστα-,αλλα δυστυχως αυτα κοστιζουν.Και αυτη τη στιγμη...δεν θα ελεγα οτι διαθετω χρηματα για να κανω κατι τετοιο.Εσυ αν επιτρεπεται,επαιρνες καποια αγωγη?εκανες και συνεδριες?

----------


## betelgeuse

Εχω κανει διαφορα ( ομαδικη θεραπεια , ατομικες συνεδριες , φαρμακα κλπ). 
Απλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως να σου προτεινω γιατι εμενα το κυριο προβλημα μου ειναι αλλο , οπως ειπα και πριν αποπροσωποποιηση ειχα μονο μαζι με την καταθλιψη .

Ξερω οτι στα κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας (ΚΨΥ), μπορεις να κανεις συνεδριες με ψυχολογο και ψυχιατρο δωρεαν. Ψαξε να βρεις το πιο κοντινο σου ΚΨΥ και κλεισε ραντεβου.

----------


## trinity0

Μαλιστα..Δεν το γνωριζα οτι μπορει να γινει και δωρεαν.Θα το ψαξω.Σε ευχαριστω και παλι:):)

----------


## Νατασουκο

καλημερα τρινιτι . δε το ζεις μονο εσυ αυτο πιστεψε με . . πριν ενα χρονο επαθα κριση πανικου και απο τοτε αρχισαν ολα . στην αρχισα ειχα τρομοκρατηθει πολυ με ολο αυτο και αργοτερα ηρθε και η αποπροσωποποιηση . αλλα το καταλαβα αμεσως γιατι το εψαξα την ιδια στιγμη . ενιωθα σα να μην εγω . σαν να υπαρχει η ψυχη μου ο εαυτος αλλα χωρις σωμα . αλλου η θαλασσα αλλου το πλοιο σα να λεμε λολ .. δε το νιωθω συνεχεια υπαρχουν στιγμες στιγμες που χανομαι αλλα αυτο κραταει το πολυ μιση ωρα . στις αρχες με τρομαζε πολυ αλλα αργοτερα καταλαβα οτι προερχεται απο συσσωρευμενο αγχος . εκανα καποιες συνεδριες με ψυχολογο και με βοηθησε αρκετα . αλλα να ξερεις πως πρεπει να βοηθησεις πολυ τον εαυτο σου. να μη φοβασαι δεν ειναι τιποτα που κραταει για παντα ολα ειναι στο χερι μας . θα δεις πως θα γνωρισεις καλυτερα τον εαυτο σου . οταν σε πιανει να μη του δινεις σημασια μη δινεις αξια σε κατι που δεν υπαρχει στην ουσια . ετσι οπως ερχεται ετσι και φευγει . οσο για δωρεαν ψυχολογο εγω πηγα σε ενα κεντρο προληψης της περιοχης μου που εχει ψυχολογο και με βοηθησε παρα πολυ και δωρεαν .

----------


## trinity0

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ νατασουκο για την απαντηση σου.Ειναι πολυ παρηγορητικο το γεγονος οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλοι που το περνανε αυτο η το περνουσαν,και ταυτοχρονα τρομαχτικο...Χρειαζεται μεγαλη προσπαθεια και πιστευω πολυ σε αυτο που λες,οτι δινουμε αξια σε κατι ανυπαρκτο,σε κατι που ουσιαστικα εμεις οι ιδιοι το προκαλουμε στον εαυτο μας κι εμεις οι ιδιοι παλευουμε με αυτο!Μαλλον η λυση ειναι η χαλαρωση και η ενασχοληση με κατι που να μου προκαλει ενδιαφερον.Παντως σιγουρα θα σκεφτω το ενδεχομενο να δω καποιον ειδικο!:)

----------


## a+b

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΟΛΘ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΕΙ ΠΟΛΘ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ....

----------


## Anwnimos

Τι να πω και εγω που εχει εξελιχθει το θεμα της αποπροσωποποιησης/αποπραγματοποιησης μου..Πλεον το νιωθω σε καθημερινη βαση ολες τις ωρες μερικες στιγμες προσπαθω να μην το σκεφτομαι καν και αλλες με ταρακουναει και μου προκαλει το ιδιο κριση πανικου..Βλεπω τα παντα τριγυρω συγγενεις,φιλους και εχει χαθει καθε συναισθηματικος δεσμος μου φαινεται οτι ολο αυτο ειναι ενα ονειρο ή ταινια και καποτε θα σταματησει..Και καθε φορα που ψαχνομαι στο παρελθον νιωθω οτι το εζησε αλλος και οχι εγω..Το θεμα ειναι οτι τον εαυτο μου καθε φορα που κοιτιεμαι στον καθρεφτη τον αναγνωριζω αλλα οτιδηποτε γυρω μου φαινεται σαν κατι ψευτικο ας το πουμε και νιωθω οτι δεν θα βγω απο αυτο το προβλημα οτι με αυτο θα ζω απο δω και περα!Ωρες ωρες νιωθω οτι απλα τρελαινομαι οτι μονο σε μενα συμβαινει αυτο ειδικα σε τετοια συχνοτητα γιατι εχω δει και αλλα ατομα που εχουν γραψει αλλα δεν το ειχαν τοσο συχνα

----------


## giannisfrank

Η διαταραχή αυτή ΔΕΝ ανήκει στις αγχώδεις διαταραχές (που προκαλούνται κατά κύριο λόγω από το άγχος) ή στις διαταραχές της διάθεσης (π.χ. κατάθλιψη). Ανήκουν σε μία κατηγορία που ονομάζετε Διασχιστικές Διαταραχές. 

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

Θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω ότι πολύ συχνά αναφέρεται ότι η έναρξη της διαταραχής συνδέεται με ένα κάποιο γεγονός που προκάλεσε πολύ σοβαρό στρες (50%) ή καταστάσεις απειλητικές για τη ζωή όπως για παράδειγμα σοβαρά ατυχήματα (30%). Ακόμη, παροδική αποπροσωποποίηση μπορεί να συμβεί μετά από στέρηση ύπνου. Υπάρχει και μία μικρή συσχέτιση με το κάπνισμα μαριχουάνας. 
Αν και βασικά είναι άγνωστη η αιτία της διαταραχής, υπάρχουν κάποιες εξηγήσεις. Πρώτα πάντα ελέγχουμε τους βιολογικούς παράγοντες όπως κροταφική επιληψία , εγκεφαλίτιδα κ.α. Αν μετά από τις σχετικές εξετάσεις δε βρεθεί κάποιο πρόβλημα, τότε ξέρουμε πως έχουμε να κάνουμε με έναν μηχανισμό προσαρμογής στο υπερβολικό στρες και η μόνη επιλογή είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## Anwnimos

εμενα οταν αρχισε ηταν οταν τελειωσεη περιοδος των πανελλαδικων που ειχα πεθανει στο αγχος(ανουσιο τελικα) και το ιδιο καλοκαιρι εγινε μια αποπειρα να με ληστεψουν με μαχαιρι αλλα γλυτωσα και τοτε αρχισαν ολα.Αρχικα 2-3 κρισεις πανικου που τελειωσαν απο τοτε,καποιες ιδεοληψιες που και αυτες εξαφανιστηκαν και εμεινε καταλοιπο η αποπροσωποποιηση.

----------


## giannisfrank

> εμενα οταν αρχισε ηταν οταν τελειωσεη περιοδος των πανελλαδικων που ειχα πεθανει στο αγχος(ανουσιο τελικα) *και το ιδιο καλοκαιρι εγινε μια αποπειρα να με ληστεψουν με μαχαιρι αλλα γλυτωσα και τοτε αρχισαν* ολα.Αρχικα 2-3 κρισεις πανικου που τελειωσαν απο τοτε,καποιες ιδεοληψιες που και αυτες εξαφανιστηκαν και εμεινε καταλοιπο η αποπροσωποποιηση.


Το πιθανότερο γεγονός που πυροδότησε τη διαταραχή είναι η απόπειρα ληστείας (μία κατάσταση απειλητική για τη ζωή). Δε νομίζω να έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο το άγχος των πανελληνίων εξετάσεων.

----------


## betelgeuse

Ανωνυμε θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν η αποπροσωποποιηση που βιωνεις , εχει παντα την ιδια ενταση και ποσο συχνα το παθαινεις.
Σε εμενα οσο περνουσε ο καιρος τα συμπτωματα ηταν πιο ηπια και τωρα οταν καμμια φορα με πιανει σχεδον δεν με ενοχλει , σε αντιθεση με τον πρωτο καιρο που στην κυριολεξια ημουν τρομοκρατημενη. 
Επισης εχω παρατηρησει , το εγραψα και στο αλλο ποστ, οτι πλεον εχω αποπροσωποποιηση σε μερη που παλιοτερα θα παθαινα κριση πανικου. Εχεις παρατηρησει και εσυ κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## Anwnimos

Κοιτα οταν αρχισε πρωτη φορα ηταν κανα διμηνο και απο εκει και περα με επιανε ελαχιστες φορες και για πολυ λιγο αλλα φετος το καλοκαιρι τελη αυγουστου περιπου πυροδοτηθηκε ξανα και ως τωρα δεν λεει να φυγει και υπαρχουν στιγμες που ειναι σε ηπια φαση αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με το γυρω κοσμο που ζω δηλαδη μου φαινεται σαν ψευτικο αλλα το αγνοω,ομως καποιες αλλες φορες σκαει σαν βομβα απο μεσα μου και εκεινη την στιγμη με πιανει μια κριση πανικου..Τελευταια φορα ηταν στην σχολη που ενιωθα οτι ζουσα σε ονειρο,δεν ειναι τιποτα πραγματικο,ποιοι ειναι ολοι αυτοι,τι κανω εδω,πως ηρθα εδω και τοτε ηταν που με επιασε και η κριση πανικου(ταχυπαλμιες,ιδρωνα στα χερια) και απλα ηθελα να φυγω απο την αιθουσα και να ηρεμησω(αργοτερα οταν το ξεχναγα σιγα σιγα αρχισα να ηρεμω καπως)..Με τα μερη δεν το εχω πολυπροσεξει να σου πω την αληθεια αλλα με τις αναμνησεις εχω θεμα καθε φορα που θυμαμαι κατι στο παρελθον πχ που αρχισαν οι κρισεις πανικου κτλ. νιωθω οτι δεν τα εζησα εγω,δεν ξερω αμα ανηκει και αυτο στην αποπροσωποποιηση.

----------


## relaxious

Καλησπερα!Βασανιζομαι και εγω απο κρισεις πανικου εδω και 10 χρονια.Οι κρισεις αυτες με πιανουν 1-2 φορες το διμηνο.Μεχρι πριν 2-3 χρονια δεν ηξερα τι παθαινα.Υστερα το εψαξα και καταλαβα οτι το εχει και αλλος κοσμος και οτι ειναι κατι σαν φοβια. Καθημερινα εχω το αγχος και την αγωνια μην με πιασει καμια κριση.Αυτο που θα ηθελα να πω ειναι αν θα θελατε να μαζευτουμε καποιοι και να μιλησουμε για τα προβληματα μας............Πιστευω θα παρουμε θαρρος ο ενας απο τον αλλο αλλα και θα βοηθηθουμε.Και απο δω γινεται αυτο βεβαια αλλα αλλιως ειναι να τα λεμε απο κοντα.

----------


## betelgeuse

Aυτο το τελευταιο που εγραψες ανωνυμε το βιωνα και εγω , ειδικα οταν κοιταζα φωτογραφιες μου ενιωθα λες και δεν ειχα ζησει εγω εκεινες τις στιγμες , επισης οταν κοιταζομουν στον καθρεφτη ηταν σαν να εβλεπα καποια ξενη ενω ηξερα οτι βλεπω το δικο μου ειδωλο.

Μακαρι να το ξεπερασεις εντελως .

----------


## trinity0

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.Ειλικρινα μου δινει δυναμη και κουραγιο το γεγονος οτι μπορουμε να μοιραζομαστε καποιες ανησυχιες μας...Γιατι συνηθως το να συζητας με εναν αγνωστο ισως και να ειναι καλυτερο απο το να συζητας με εναν δικο σου ανθρωπο.Θα δει τα πραγματα πιο ''καθαρα'' και απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια (ειδικα αν συμπασχει)!..Ελπιζω ολοι να καταφερουμε σιγα σιγα να απαλλαγουμε απο αυτο το ακαταπαυστο αγχος που βιωνουμε και να βαλουμε καλα στο μυαλο μας οτι εχουμε μια ζωη και ειναι αυτη που ζουμε τωρα...Και δεν θα μας εμποδισει κανεις να την χαρουμε και να την ΖΟΥΜΕ καθημερινα με την καθε της λεπτομερεια!Καλη τυχη σε ολους μας!

----------


## sunset

το παθαινω και εγω αυτο το πραγματα τον τελευταιο καιρο ειναι σαν να εισαι αλλου,σαν να κανεις μηχανικες κινησεις και αλλα πολλα
ανοιξα και θεμα αλλα εν φαινεται!

----------


## RuaMat

Ειμαι και εγω ενας συμμαχος που μπηκα προσφατα σε αυτο...αλλα βεβαια ολο αυτο μου συνεβει διοτι μια ζωη φοβομουν και ποτε δεν εκανα αυτο που ηθελα η ανελευθερια τα ψυχολογικα που μαζευεις ολα αυτα τα χρονια σε φτανουν σε αυτο το σημειο το ειχε ενα φιλος τον βοηθουσα πανω σε αυτο κ συννεχως του ελεγα δεν μπορω να σαι καταλαβω γτ δεν το χω περασει και λοιπον συνεβη...συνεβησαν πολλα πραγματα τον τελευταιο καιρο και οταν αναρωτηθικα το γιατι φοβαμαι τοτε μαζευτηκαν τα απειρα ερωτηματικα στο μυαλο κ οι ατελειωτες σκεψεις , φοβιες , συμπτωματα . οι αρνητικες σκεψεις το χαος και καθε μερα η ημερα μ ειναι πιο δυσκολη καθε μερα μια καινουργια φοβια...στην αρχη με αγχος και μετα αποπραγματοποιηση και αποπροσωποποιηση..και βεβαια δεν εχω παει ακομα σε γιατρο αλλα ανακαλυπτεις και ψαχνοντας μονο σου πραγματα...το σημαντικο σε ολο αυτο ειναι να το δεις ολο αυτο οτι ειναι για καλο οτι θα βγεις πιο δυνατος θα μαθεις περισσοτερο τον εαυτο σου και θα κτησεις εναν νεο εαυτο και χαρακτηρα να βρουμε και να αναρωτηθουμε γιατι μας συμβαινουν ολα αυτα απο που προερχονται...μεσα απο της σταχτες μας θα ξανα γεννηθουμε χωρις καμια φοβια!

----------


## weirdthings

Απο την ηλικια των 9 μεχρι τα πρωτα μου εφηβικα χρονια το παθενα συνεχεια! Τα επομενα χρονια ερχοταν που και που και σημερα 19 χρονων με επισκεπτεται σπανιως! Οταν το φερνω στο μυαλο μου βεβαια σαν εμπειρια οπως τωρα που σου γραφω το ξαναπαθαινω σε ηπια μορφη..Δεν ειχα ειδικη βοηθεια πανω σε αυτο απλα με τα χρονια εξασθενησε. Στην περιπτωση μου οσο πιο πολυ το σκεφτομαι τοσο πιο εντονο γινεται κι αν δν το θυμηθω διαβαζοντας η ακουγοντας κατι σχετικο , οπως τωρα , δεν μου ερχεται '' στα ξαφνικα '' οπως παλια . Σου ευχομαι να σε αφησει συντομα !

----------


## RuaMat

> Απο την ηλικια των 9 μεχρι τα πρωτα μου εφηβικα χρονια το παθενα συνεχεια! Τα επομενα χρονια ερχοταν που και που και σημερα 19 χρονων με επισκεπτεται σπανιως! Οταν το φερνω στο μυαλο μου βεβαια σαν εμπειρια οπως τωρα που σου γραφω το ξαναπαθαινω σε ηπια μορφη..Δεν ειχα ειδικη βοηθεια πανω σε αυτο απλα με τα χρονια εξασθενησε. Στην περιπτωση μου οσο πιο πολυ το σκεφτομαι τοσο πιο εντονο γινεται κι αν δν το θυμηθω διαβαζοντας η ακουγοντας κατι σχετικο , οπως τωρα , δεν μου ερχεται '' στα ξαφνικα '' οπως παλια . Σου ευχομαι να σε αφησει συντομα !


το ευχομαι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αλλα εχω αυξησει την υπομονη μου αρκετα ειναι πολυ φριχτει η καθημερονοτητα με αυτο το πραγμα....

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Είναι ένα ιδιαίτερο κομμάτι του εαυτού μας, από το οποίο ενδέχεται να μην απαλλαχθούμε τελείως, αλλά αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε χαρούμενα και λειτουργικά άτομα. Η βελτίωση, με τα μέσα που ταιριάζουν στον κάθε άνθρωπο ξεχωριστά, μπορεί να είναι πέρα των προσδοκιών.

----------

